# A boy has the right to dream.



## Rydian (Feb 3, 2011)

Just nostalgia'd all over myself.

Man I don't think I'll ever forget this.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not really related but you nostalgiaing all over that made me remember this and then i went and nostalgia'd all over it too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMfQ56xLEM4


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 3, 2011)

I told you what I plan to do Rydian.

I'm going to spam Cartoon Network until they bring Toonami back XD


----------



## famousginni (Feb 3, 2011)

Why'd they get rid of Toonami in the first place ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 3, 2011)

famousginni said:
			
		

> Why'd they get rid of Toonami in the first place ?



Soccer moms complaining.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

I miss Toonami. I hate that it had to be taken off the air. I bet if they put it back they would get TONS more views than they do now.


----------

